# 8 string...gauge???



## IdentityDevice (Mar 21, 2012)

Recently got an agile 8 string. Just wondering what everyone has been using and been satisfied as far as the low string is concerned. I have it tuned to a drop E tuning but its pretty floppy still. Its a 27.5" scale. A friend of mine has a 26.5" schecter and put a 90 g string on it and it felt great. Don't know if id need to go that thick or not though. I like a thick low string though. Just wanted to get some other opinions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 21, 2012)

At that length I'd want to use an 85 for E. That would give the same (slightly more, actually) tension than my 25.5" 70 G# / 80 F#. Which is the same as a 49 in Eb, so pretty 'standard' tensions.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait I was mistaken.....its a 28.625" scale. My bad lol.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright then, 80  Would give exactly the same as my 80 F#


----------



## IdentityDevice (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok. Great. Appreciate it man. Ill give that a shot.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 21, 2012)

Bare in mind it completely depends on preference ofcourse 

If you're using a standard set for the normal 6 strings, it might feel kind of loose. If you're using Super Slinkys or so it should be nice.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Mar 21, 2012)

Curt Mangan has 9-84 8 sets. 9-46 plus a 64 and 84


----------



## IdentityDevice (Mar 22, 2012)

Def gonna look into that set. Thanx Ziggy!


----------



## IdentityDevice (Mar 22, 2012)

Went to guitar center to get strings for the 8 string. All they had were Ernie Balls: 10-74 (only because that's all they had lol). Got home, took the old strings off, put on the low string and it was a defective string or something cuz it was like it was only thick a part of the way and then got thinner around where it would be sitting on the first fret. And theeeeeeeen, the b string wasn't even long enough. Ugh! So now I gotta take em back and I now have no strings on my guitar. Wish I had more options. May just try ordering online from now on.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2012)

I doubt there's anything wrong with the strings - probably designed for the mass produced 8 strings i.e. 27" and 26.5". The taper to smaller size is a good thing but it should occur behind the nut.

Yeah, order online. You'll soon learn that ANYTHING bought from a store is a rip off  I'd highly recommend looking for something like a triple-pack deal on 6 string sets like 10-46 and then singles for the ~64 and ~84
Though that set posted above sounds pretty good.


----------



## JesterMasque (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, I just got my Agile yesterday and saw the same taper problem. I love the Ernie Ball 8-string pack, but that taper is a bitch... My 8th string won't intonate correctly because of it. D= I'm searching around juststrings.com, but I'm blind because I don't know what brands will have the taper so short. A little clue would be nice, can anyone provide?

Also, personally I think the Ernie Ball 8-string pack is great for it. I actually went 1/2 step down to alleviate some of the tension from the long-scale. Only when I drop to D# do I feel like the .074 can't handle it, but with a string that is correctly seated in the nut I bet it would feel ten times better.


----------



## toecutter (Mar 23, 2012)

IdentityDevice said:


> Went to guitar center to get strings for the 8 string. All they had were Ernie Balls: 10-74 (only because that's all they had lol). Got home, took the old strings off, put on the low string and it was a defective string or something cuz it was like it was only thick a part of the way and then got thinner around where it would be sitting on the first fret. And theeeeeeeen, the b string wasn't even long enough. Ugh! So now I gotta take em back and I now have no strings on my guitar. Wish I had more options. May just try ordering online from now on.



I just went to guitar center to get a .060 which of course they didn't have. The sales guy was just talking about someone with an agile who returned the E.B. 8 string set. Must have been you.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha yeah I tried to take em back and the guy was having a hard time looking up/finding any baritone 8 string sets and I had to be at work so im just gonna take em back and order some online. Its a good thing though cuz I want a thicker string than a 74 which is all they had so. So is juststrings.com the place to go or is there a better site to order from or?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2012)

I know D'addarios length is fine.


----------



## insanebassninja (Feb 13, 2014)

I use a six string guitar and use a 70 for my F# and Low B. it feels fine to me. I forgot what brand it is those.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 14, 2014)

Circle K strings.
Try 'em.


----------

